# Visioquest LCD TV LVQ40HLS Won't Turn On



## LSZ (Jun 9, 2007)

I've had this TV for several years. Lately it started to show "invalid input" whenever I turn the TV on. It would go away after a few minutes but not before switching inputs on its own.

Same kind of thing that someone here posted:
http://www.fixya.com/support/t1023143-visionquest_40_inch_lcd_tv

Today I tried turning it on and the power button goes green for a couple seconds then turns off. No picture or sound or anything. I tried unplugging it for a bit and trying again but same issue.

I've been reading around that it's likely a power supply issue. The questions I have are:

1) Is this a problem that can usually be fixed by switching some components? If this is the case, would they be model-specific parts?

2) How likely is this to happen again even if it gets fixed? I don't mind spending some money to fix it but I also don't mind just getting a new TV if problems were to continue.


----------



## trevorich (Mar 15, 2010)

I have this same problem, i found that repeatedly hitting the power button will eventually turn it on but it's constantly switching inputs.


----------



## trevorich (Mar 15, 2010)

did you get this issue resolved? if so how?


----------



## LSZ (Jun 9, 2007)

I just sent it in for repair with someone I know. They had to send away for some part but it's fixed now.


----------

